# Nursing at The American Hospital



## kelzyg (May 26, 2012)

Hello,

Just wondering if anyone is currently or has recently worked, preferably as a nurse but I'd be happy with any feedback, at The American Hospital Dubai? I am currently waiting for my offer to come through from the hospital and am considering a two year contract there, moving from the UK. I've heard a couple of bad things about high staff turnover and poor organisation at this hospital and would like to hear from people that have recent experience of the hospital. Also, has anyone stayed in their staff accomodation?

Thanks


Kelzyg


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Similar question/discussion:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...n-hosp-dubai.html?highlight=american+hospital


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

kelzyg said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone is currently or has recently worked, preferably as a nurse but I'd be happy with any feedback, at The American Hospital Dubai? I am currently waiting for my offer to come through from the hospital and am considering a two year contract there, moving from the UK. I've heard a couple of bad things about high staff turnover and poor organisation at this hospital and would like to hear from people that have recent experience of the hospital. Also, has anyone stayed in their staff accomodation?
> 
> ...


My wife works at the American hospital.

Feel free to P.M. me with any specific questions and I will try to get you the answers.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## HTate (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi kelzy,

Left in suspense, did u accept the offer at the American hospital and have you began work there? I'm waiting for an offer to come trough and am just doing a little research beforehand! Exciting 

Hollie


----------



## kelzyg (May 26, 2012)

HTate said:


> Hi kelzy,
> 
> Left in suspense, did u accept the offer at the American hospital and have you began work there? I'm waiting for an offer to come trough and am just doing a little research beforehand! Exciting
> 
> Hollie


Hi Hollie

Am two days away from handing in my notice and I have been chasing and chasing them for the proper contract, whatever you do make sure and get this, do not rely on the draft offer because it is not in depth enough.
They want you to take your annual leave in no more than two parts over the year and you have to work 6 months at a time before you can get annual leave!
This isn't for me so just waiting to confirm with the agency if I have read it correctly, am so annoyed as they should have made me aware of this at the beginning. Just make sure and get the contract and then you can make your own decision.

Good Luck 

Kelzyg


----------



## Princessenaj (Oct 9, 2013)

Hello Guys,
Newbie here, I'm currently working as an AE nurse here in London, and got an offer to work in American Hospital in Dubai. Can you tell me more about the hospital please. How organised is it and how about the patients. Never work in a private hospital, am sure patients are completely different in comparison to the NHS patients. Thank you so much.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

It used to be THE best hospital here but now there are so many others, it's just pretty much on par with all the others, A+E would be far less hectic. You won't get all the Friday and Saturday night 'dramas'. RTAs here automatically go to the Rashid Hospital, which is government. The thing I have noticed over the years is that there are less and less western nursing staff here.


----------



## kelzyg (May 26, 2012)

Hi, I've been working at the American hospital for just over two months now and....it's ok!!!!I won't say its bad nor brilliant,it's different!! For me,I'm here for Dubai and not particularly the job so on your (precious) days off it is well worth it. there aren't many westerners in the hospital as a whole but there's a good few. a few things to be aware of are, you cannot take any annual leave for the first 6 months, also it's 48 hours per week but you end up working more than that averaged out over a month,also the annual leave sounds amazing but it's 30 calendar days so if ou start your annual leave on a Sunday and finish on the following Saturday then that's 7 days regardless of the fact that you would have only done four shifts in that week if you had have been working.However I don't want to out you off,Dubai is great so much to do and the accommodation is big and clean.If you take the offer get back in touch and we can swap email addresses/numbers.


----------



## Abz90 (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi! I'm hoping people are still active on this thread as I am coming to Dubai in the next couple of weeks to work at the American Hospital! I'm really looking forward to it but if I knew someone beforehand that would be fantastic! Are you still working there?


----------



## kelzyg (May 26, 2012)

Hi Abz90, yep still here,email me /snip/ and we can chat :blush:


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

kelzyg said:


> Hi Abz90, yep still here,email me /snip/ and we can chat :blush:


Posting personal contact details is against forum rules. You can use the PM facility after five posts. Please read the rules in the stickies before posting again. Thank you.


----------



## kelzyg (May 26, 2012)

Hi Abz90 yes I'm still working there,I tried to give you my email address but I can't apparently,message me back on here,it won't let me pm you


----------



## Abz90 (Jul 25, 2014)

Ahhhh I see! I sent you a private massage but maybe if you've not sent enough thread posts it won't let you reply? Anyway it's so good to find someone who works at the hospital! I think I'll be coming over on the 4th. Any hints/tips/advice you could give me would be amazing! Also I will try to pm you my own email and see if that works.

Thanks!


----------



## cremonesini (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi

I'm a paediatrician from UK working at american hospital. It's very different but hope you will enjoy it. Come and find me when u start!

David


----------



## Abz90 (Jul 25, 2014)

Different...hmmmm. I hope I like it too. Time will tell soon enough! Thank you I will.  

Abbey


----------



## docsam (Jan 30, 2015)

*Hi*



cremonesini said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm a paediatrician from UK working at american hospital. It's very different but hope you will enjoy it. Come and find me when u start!
> 
> David


Hi, what are your outpatient working hours, and how are you liking it?


----------



## Jay21 (Jul 7, 2014)

kelzyg said:


> Hi, I've been working at the American hospital for just over two months now and....it's ok!!!!I won't say its bad nor brilliant,it's different!! For me,I'm here for Dubai and not particularly the job so on your (precious) days off it is well worth it. there aren't many westerners in the hospital as a whole but there's a good few. a few things to be aware of are, you cannot take any annual leave for the first 6 months, also it's 48 hours per week but you end up working more than that averaged out over a month,also the annual leave sounds amazing but it's 30 calendar days so if ou start your annual leave on a Sunday and finish on the following Saturday then that's 7 days regardless of the fact that you would have only done four shifts in that week if you had have been working.However I don't want to out you off,Dubai is great so much to do and the accommodation is big and clean.If you take the offer get back in touch and we can swap email addresses/numbers.


Hi Kelzyg, I don't know if you are still on this forum but I'd very much appreciate some advice on working at the American Hospital. I've been offered a job there as a surgeon but need to find out details regarding the work environment, leave etc. I haven't signed the contract yet, so any advice would be really appreciated. Cheers, Jay


----------



## Kh54785n (Apr 21, 2016)

Hi! Are either of you still working at American hospital? Any feedback would be greatly appreciated if this thread is still active ??? thanks!


----------



## enazam (Feb 10, 2018)

Stevesolar said:


> My wife works at the American hospital.
> 
> Feel free to P.M. me with any specific questions and I will try to get you the answers.
> 
> ...


HI Steve! does your wife still work at AHD???


----------



## enazam (Feb 10, 2018)

kelzyg said:


> Hi, I've been working at the American hospital for just over two months now and....it's ok!!!!I won't say its bad nor brilliant,it's different!! For me,I'm here for Dubai and not particularly the job so on your (precious) days off it is well worth it. there aren't many westerners in the hospital as a whole but there's a good few. a few things to be aware of are, you cannot take any annual leave for the first 6 months, also it's 48 hours per week but you end up working more than that averaged out over a month,also the annual leave sounds amazing but it's 30 calendar days so if ou start your annual leave on a Sunday and finish on the following Saturday then that's 7 days regardless of the fact that you would have only done four shifts in that week if you had have been working.However I don't want to out you off,Dubai is great so much to do and the accommodation is big and clean.If you take the offer get back in touch and we can swap email addresses/numbers.


Hi!! Do you still work at AHD? If so, I'd like to ask you some more questions-is there any way we can exchange contact info?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

enazam said:


> HI Steve! does your wife still work at AHD???


Hi,
No - she is now based in Abu Dhabi
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Softpebbles (Oct 14, 2019)

Hi I noticed your helpful posts on the forum about American hospital in Dubai . 
I’m a Physician and I’ve been offered a job there. The package is jaw dropping with accommodation and utilities and furniture paid for , also 30kAED off tuition fee for two school going kids

However I noticed that you mentioned about their contracts not being covered by MOL and that sounds worrisome 

They have asked me to work 12hr shifts with 3 days off

I want to know more about the hospital before I commit to anything 
I do not intend to work there for more than a year. What happens then ? 
Many thanks 
I appreciate any guidance via PM too please


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Softpebbles said:


> Hi I noticed your helpful posts on the forum about American hospital in Dubai .
> I’m a Physician and I’ve been offered a job there. The package is jaw dropping with accommodation and utilities and furniture paid for , also 30kAED off tuition fee for two school going kids
> 
> However I noticed that you mentioned about their contracts not being covered by MOL and that sounds worrisome
> ...


Hi,
You will need to make a few more posts (5 total) before you can PM other members.
As far as I know, American hospital is like Emirates airlines - in that they are a mainland company in Dubai, not government, not in a Freezone - but not administered by MOL.
You will normally be expected to sign a two year limited contract and these have penalties if you want to leave before you have completed two years.
Cheers
Steve


----------

